# First Betta Fish! :D



## Abigail (Aug 23, 2015)

I bought my first Betta today. His name is Walter William Montgomery and he's so beautiful that I just want to kiss him! Sadly, I cannot. So far I've learned that he doesn't eat much (though that might just be shock. I know I don't like eating right after a huge change.) and he's camera shy. Seriously. 

Every time I raise my phone to take a picture he hides behind his filter or his plant. He's psychic or something. I tried sitting at my desk and using discreet zoom and still, he hides. 

Note to self: no pictures of Walter. 

Maybe he's afraid of my phone. Maybe he knows it's so old that it could shatter. Maybe he's telling me to run and get a new phone. 

Probably not, right?


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

congrats on your first boy  He's probably still adjusting to his new surroundings! I'm sure he will eat and let you take photos soon!


----------



## Abigail (Aug 23, 2015)

Yeah. I fed him one pellet and he ate just fine. The second I fed him he spit it out, ate it, spit it out, ate it, etc. I'm hoping he's just adjusting.


----------



## nevaeh (Aug 20, 2015)

:-D:-D congrats and the fish will adjust 2 it's new home. cauz my betta did that to


----------

